# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Hand Made >  3D рисунки на асфальте

## nurgulya

меня поражают 3D рисунки на асфальте!Вот идёшь ты по улице и видишь... 




Street Painting или Madonnari (на итальянском) - рисунки на асфальте, произведения городской живописи. Street Painting, одно из направлений стрит арта (street art), отличается от граффити (классического): “уличная живопись” имеет дело с асфальтом (тротуаром), а граффити (graffiti) - со стенами зданий, заборами и прочими вертикальными поверхностями.Полюбоваться 3D рисунками на асфальте можно, посетив один из фестивалей Мадоннари (за границей), например, ежегодный фестиваль “I madonnari” в Санта-Барбаре (Santa Barbara) или фестиваль в Грацие-ди-Куртаноне (Grazie di Curtatone), кстати, именно в этом небольшом городке Италии в 1972 году прошел первый фестиваль мадоннари. В России искусство уличной живописи пока не развито.

----------


## nurgulya



----------


## Galina NWKZ

*nurgulya*,
Красотища! Я впервые такое вижу. Племяница у меня учится на художника, надо ей это показать. Даёшь Мадонарри в Кузбассе!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Я тоже ничего подобного не видела. Вчера смотрела с дочкой, она как и я, совершенно в поросячьем восторге.
зх, блин, а наши "художники" от слова худо, только стены ДК разрисовывают своими автографами, никаких денег уже не хватает их мазюки закрашивать. Вот бы и в России такое направление появилось:rolleyes:

----------


## nurgulya

вот ещё нашла

----------

Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016)

----------


## Светик---

Боже мой какая красота!!!!!!!!!!!! Я вижу такое впервые и просто в восторге.Спасибо тем кто выложил фото.

----------


## ia-malina

так классно! Спасибо за фото!

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

огромное спасибо! Чудесно! Видела раньше   по телевизору, всегла  восторгаюсь, такими  "маленькими "  чудесами!

----------


## Ханума

действительно, очень интересно. хотела тоже несколько картинок подобных вставить, не получается. разберусь, добавлю.

----------


## С.Н.

Круто! Первый раз такое вижу! Жуть, как интересно! :Vah:

----------


## Edgars

красота!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Galina78

Супер, не реальная красота, бывает же такое! Спасибо автору, за такое открытие для меня!

----------


## Nile-art

Здорово!Просто здорово!Хотелось бы увидеть всё äто в реальности.

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Дух захватывает от увиденного!!!

----------


## BESElka

ПОТРЯСАЮЩЕ!!! :Ok: :rolleyes: Я в восторге!kuku

----------


## diatonika

Просто супер! Завораживающее зрелище! :Ok:

----------


## Валерьевна

Вот ещё нашла в инете в нашу коллекцию...

[IMG]http://*********ru/1364593.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1357425.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1333873.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лайн

[IMG]http://*********ru/1400664.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## АннаМария

Я тоже сравнительно недавно на просторах интернета натолкнулась на подобные фотографии. Впечатляющее зрелище!  "Вживую" видела только у своего подъезда рекламу билайновского интернета с объемным изображением - как Фома-неверующий даже руками потрогала...  :Taunt:

----------


## котыша

это просто нереально! неужели это делают художники?

----------


## Shysha

Супер, нет слов!!!!!

----------


## juliana

ОГО КАК ЗДОРОВО... :Tender:

----------


## Zu4ka

КРАСОТИЩА!!!

----------


## kiss_Юлия

мне очень эти нравятся,если можно

----------


## kiss_Юлия



----------


## Гриничка

Супер картинки, аж Дух захватывает! Мне очень нравиться такое творчество! Интересно, красиво, талантливо!  :Yahoo:

----------


## gutta

Просто супер!!! Очень красиво !!!! :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Эолалия

Супер! Я когда-то смотрела передачу про людей,  которые рисуют такие неординарные картинкы - очень интересно. Видела мало таких картинок, здесь многие меня удивили. Феноменально!

----------


## pedagog

> аж Дух захватывает!


Да-а, такая реальность -...-хоть бы не захватила (!)
Мне нравятся такие рисунки, но чтоб *безобидно* - без рож и лезущих к тебе персонажей Босха...

----------


## ладушка777

*Это Ф А Н Т А С Т И К А !!! ТАКОГО НЕ БЫВАЕТ!!!*

----------


## frikadella

Какой-то настоящий взрыв эмоций от просмотра возник:) Первое, что пришло в голову - круто! Второе и третье в том же духе :Grin: 
А вот интересно, эти картинки только под одним определенным углом 3Д, или со всех сторон просматриваются?

----------


## DJ_Andrey

Я поражаюсь как такое можно сделать!

----------


## oksi7771

Спасибо за фото - никогда такого не видела! Вот талант у людей, которые творят такое! :Ok:

----------


## ShadyFox

ооо, обожаю эти шедевры.) В прямом смысле, причем... Хотелось бы и самой научиться. Всё так и не пойму, как же они этого добиваются..

----------


## АнТинна

завораживает! просто не отвести глаз!

----------


## irinatantsyreva

Великолепно!!

----------

